# Garantie bei gebrauchtkauf Norco Aurum - Zweitbesitzer



## Dichlo (24. Juni 2021)

Hallo, und zwar ich halte es mal alles kurz und knap. Ich möchte mir ein Norco Aurum Hsp C2 kaufen. Das Ras ist gebraucht und somit wäre ich 2. Besitzer. Habe ich als 2. Besitzer mit Rechnung immer noch Garantie? Das Rad wurde Ende 2020 gekauf... gibt es da gewährleistung? Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## aufgehts (24. Juni 2021)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dichlo (24. Juni 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Nö


sehr aufschlussreiche Antwort Danke ☺️


----------



## Dichlo (24. Juni 2021)

Bräuchte weiterhin eine gescheite Antwort


----------



## xyzHero (24. Juni 2021)

__





						Norco Bikes Warranty
					

Warranty information on your Norco Bicycle




					www.norco.com
				












						Alles zu Gewährleistung und Schadenersatz | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Nicht jeder Kauf macht auch wunschlos glücklich. Manchmal folgt auch die Ernüchterung, z.B. wenn die Ware Mängel hat. Hier erfahren Sie, welche Möglichkeiten Sie mit Gewährleistung und Schadenersatz haben.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de
				



Beachtw insbesondere die Beweislastumkehr

Gruß xyzHero


----------

